# Cherry burl 'scraps' goblet - Have at it!



## TimR (Jan 15, 2015)

The goblet section came from scraps that a friend of mine got from another turner who had cored out some cherry burl and ended up with some little chunks that weren't worth his time. Ugly and dried out, just my kind of scraps! The base was from other scraps I had and the red tip photinia stem was from a piece of 3/4" stock missing most of a corner on one section.

Something about it doesn't sit right with me, and it may be on several issues, but I don't want to overly influence your thoughts, so by all means, let me know what 'doesn't work' for you, or what you would have changed. I considered submitting this for a 'formal critique' in another forum, but after a recent post by one it's members about how folks seem to toss out more 'attaboys' than real critique (when requested), I'd like to really encourage folks to speak up if they've been shy about it before. I think I know what the experts would likely say, so if you're in that group, hold off any thoughts till some others have spoken up, to encourage some fresh perspectives.

Meanwhile, I may play with it on Photoshop and see what the impact is of some things that I see.

C&C most definitely welcome, so have at it, and we'll all learn from it. If you've never participated in an honest critique session because of your own experience level, don't let that stop you...this is really something we all can benefit from, and you won't hurt my feelings!




Hey....if you honestly love it and wouldn't change a thing...let me know that too!

Oh, some details...about 4-1/2" diam and 12-1/2" tall. Finished with one coat of Antique Oil

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 15, 2015)

I do like it but the one thing that hits me and it took me while to figure it out, Is that the top seems too narrow for the height. I think I would be interested in seeing an altered photo of what it'd look like with a few inches removed from the stem or the top stretched to a wider diameter...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 15, 2015)

Tim - I really like it. I think it will look even better as the Cherry Burl darkens with age.

As far as C&C goes - the stem is too long for me. I think the stem gets to be a little too narrow too - but I think that if the stem were shortened by about 1/3 of its length, keeping the same diameters (just scrunched to fit the shortened stem) would work.

That said, send it to me and I'll set it in a visible place on display for a few years to give it a fuller critique.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 15, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I do like it but the one thing that hits me and it took me while to figure it out, Is that the top seems too narrow for the height. I think I would be interested in seeing an altered photo of what it'd look like with a few inches removed from the stem or the top stretched to a wider diameter...


You got it...any better, or something still needed? First one is just shortened stem, second one is wider cup.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 15, 2015)

I like it better with the shorter stem. it just seems to be more visually pleasing to me. Of course my wife always says I'm crazy so what do I know.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 15, 2015)

I like it, but I'm with Colin...I think it looks better shorter. ...but..it still looks cool..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 15, 2015)

I think the cup portion is absolutely outstanding. I like the stem, no matter what the length. The base is what doesn't seem to jive for me. Think it would look better if the base was made of the same wood as the stem. When looking at the entire goblet, the eye goes naturally to the cup, then the base. The stem gets lost in transition. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TimR (Jan 15, 2015)

Here's another variant to get thoughts going on this while fresh in your mind...I kept the stem length as it is, but lightened it's weight. The little bead at the base of the cup doesn't fit for me, so I removed it, and the base seems to stand too proud for my liking. As the responses so far show, it's a very personal thing on one feature over another...thanks and keep em coming, this is good feedback.


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 15, 2015)

very nice!

I personally like the first photo but if you flipped the stem 180 so that little bead is on the base i think itd be better for my taste. More of a flower look for lack of better words

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 15, 2015)

I like the long stem, and think just the opposite of Colin on this one; the base needs to be larger. I have always preferred the base to be a hair larger than the cup in terms of diameter. I don't like anything that looks top heavy. Well, there is one thing . . . .  

It's still pretty as is and a *very* impressive turn.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Jan 15, 2015)

gman2431 said:


> very nice!
> 
> I personally like the first photo but if you flipped the stem 180 so that little bead is on the base i think itd be better for my taste. More of a flower look for lack of better words


Interesting...I thought about that too. I've done another goblet where I had the bulb at the base. Interesting the difference it makes. Would look a little different due to the angle the photo was taken isn't accurately represented when flipping the stem.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 15, 2015)

That's it! Well for my taste at least. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 15, 2015)

I love this piece until I get to the base, which doesn't work for me for several reasons. When I look at this piece, the goblet section is the star of the show and draws my eye, everything else is part of the supporting cast and should complement the goblet. The shape, height and color of the base don't work for me. I'd prefer the shape of the base not to mimic the shape of the goblet, the height to be lower and the color of the base to match the stem so it doesn't draw the eye away from the goblet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 15, 2015)

I agree with many of the comments above, particularly that is a great turn. Shortening and flipping the stem do benefit it somewhat, but to my eye the shape of the stem detracts just a bit. It reminded me immediately of a baseball bat, which just seemed discordant with the tulip shape. Perhaps flaring the thick end of the stem out rather than in would eliminate that feel and flow better with the cup (or base if upside down).

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## khobson (Jan 15, 2015)

When I first looked at the original pic the thing that came to mind first was tulip......I think I just expected a goblet to be deeper. My tastes would lean more to a wide, flatter base and I agree with others on a shorter stem being preferred. On the positive side....I like the finish and clean lines. I am by no means an expert with regard to goblets....just my .02 added to the pot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 15, 2015)

I love the cherry!!! I agree with wider flatter base. I like the long stem.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ChrisN (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice piece! I think it looks a bit top-heavy. I like the idea of flipping the stem. Probably why it seems top-heavy is the base is narrower than the cup, yet still about as high. It makes it look a bit unwieldy. Either a flatter base or the flipped stem (or maybe both) should help with this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 15, 2015)

Well I'm going to contrary to most. I like the long stem. I don't think its too thin, and like it best in its original orientation. I like the bead just under the cup. It makes a better transition IMO. What I would change of the foot. To me it's too close to the size of the top. I think I would lower the height by half is not 2/3rds and do a smooth blend into the stem. I like it a lot and thinks its a great piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 16, 2015)

I agree that the base detracts from the cup. Too high, but not sure by how much. I think a wider base would make it look more stable.

You do realize that by labeling this a goblet you've already influence the critiques, right? If it were just an artistic piece I wonder how that would influence the responses you're receiving.

I also think that it would be better if the base matched the stem in wood selection. I think that the wider top on the stem is OK if it blends in with the cup. Maybe if the cup looked nestled into the stem. I do like the small bead at the bottom of the cup, but between that and the re-narrowing of the stem it creates a visual break that doesn't quite work for me.

I will echo what @Sprung said: I'd be glad to have this sitting on the mantle for a much longer and closer inspection :) Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 16, 2015)

Great responses all, thanks. I find it interesting how varied the responses are, just goes to show how much individual tastes vary and that just because one person doesn't care for some aspect of a piece, doesn't mean another isn't going to think it's a strong point. I knew this piece had issues going into it, and got responses addressing that, as well as others that I hadn't thought of.
The lesson for me in this, and one that I've fallen trap for before and probably will again, is that you can do a proper job on all the elements of a piece (this includes a piece made from a solid piece of wood), but that doesn't mean the elements will go together without issue. If this were an expensive piece of wood, I think I would have sketched it out before hand and would have realized what was needed for my own personal likes. Even for less expensive pieces of wood, the time aspect means I should have taken a few minutes to sketch out what it would look like to be sure I'd like the final piece.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 16, 2015)

So what did we learn today? Ask 10 people and you get 10 different answers..... I think if the stem is going to be that long, it needs more curves, otherwise a shorter one looks better. Since it is obviously not a functional piece, the small base is fine, some make artsy turnings with ridiculously small bases, it's art man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 16, 2015)

I like it just the way it is! Not sure I'd call it a goblet. Reminds me of a flower. Well done

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 16, 2015)

I think I would like it better filled with Royal Crown.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## James (Jan 16, 2015)

IMO it is one very fine turn!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jan 27, 2015)

Tim, I've had a piece of cherry burl sitting around for JUST THIS KIND OF TURNING! Thanks for posting this. It is inspiring me to get off my duff and do it. I've never done a long stem before, though. And I think that is what is making me drag my feet...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 27, 2015)

MikeMD said:


> Tim, I've had a piece of cherry burl sitting around for JUST THIS KIND OF TURNING! Thanks for posting this. It is inspiring me to get off my duff and do it. I've never done a long stem before, though. And I think that is what is making me drag my feet...


Well, all I can say is just like finials...it always seems thin enough when it's on the lathe. Once you think you have it to the right size, reduce it by half.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 27, 2015)

Very artistic and dainty ! I can't offer any CC but as u have mentioned, we all have our own "visual taste", and I like it !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Jan 27, 2015)

Tim, I rated your reply as funny, but I know you meant what you said! It is, sorry...funny, though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2015)

Okay Tim, I'm a little late getting to the party, but here's my 2 cents.......

Keep in mind I don't turn, so my opinion probably doesn't count, but I'm giving it anyway.

First off, it is a beautiful piece that I would be very proud to own. If I were to change anything, I think the stem needs to be shorter and fatter. (That's what I am, so I tend to go with that shape a lot!). Also, the base would be shorter and wider. Again, my shape, I know. 

I want to re-iterate it is a great piece of work though. The top is perfect, love the color and live edge! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## pinky (Jan 29, 2015)

I cannot critique the turning. I think you did a fine job. What I would like to see different is the stem dyed black or turned with ebony.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 30, 2015)

I like the wider cup the best. But the thing that doesnt do it for me is the wood choice on the stem. Just doesn't flow for me. I think something darker would better contrast with the cherry. Overall I like the piece and would love to own it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

